# Spoiled Lady Trashes McDonalds



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

This is going overboard I think. 


> http://www.fox4kc.com/news/wdaf-mcdonalds-incident-video-010510,0,3395329.story
> Meagan Kelleher, FOX 4 Web Producer
> January 5, 2010
> 
> ...


Moronic actions by spoiled, self-serving people. 
Having worked at a McDonalds for a while I'd probably thrown a $10.00 bill at the lady and said HERE! NOW GET OUT! ... at least would've saved the restaurant $3000.00 Sheesh.


----------



## grydth (Jan 9, 2010)

The horrifying thing is that I thought this thread was the story of the woman punching the take out clerk because McDonalds was out of Chicken McNuggets.... or the one who called 911 - multiple times - because McDonalds was out of her favorite menu item.....I just knew it wasn't about the one who successfully sued after putting a hot cup of coffee between her legs...

Something about this particular fast food chain either makes Americans act like complete wackos, or maybe it simply attracts those who are already crazy.... either way it is time to stop the insanity, bring an end to the senseless violence. Congress needs to act.

It is time to ban McDonalds.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

grydth said:


> The horrifying thing is that I thought this thread was the story of the woman punching the take out clerk because McDonalds was out of Chicken McNuggets.... or the one who called 911 - multiple times - because McDonalds was out of her favorite menu item.....I just knew it wasn't about the one who successfully sued after putting a hot cup of coffee between her legs...
> 
> Something about this particular fast food chain either makes Americans act like complete wackos, or maybe it simply attracts those who are already crazy.... either way it is time to stop the insanity, bring an end to the senseless violence. Congress needs to act.
> 
> It is time to ban McDonalds.


Probably something in the damned food... I've lost my temper a couple times while working there... but then the corporate mentality pisses me off anyway. 
It is funny how this restaurant seems to get more of the bad than say Burger King or Wendys or any of the other competitors. 
Hell, maybe IT IS the food...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 9, 2010)

"Kansas City Police said the manager said the woman wasn't happy with the condition of her food..."

Anyone who goes to McDondald's and expects to be happy with the condition of their food is living in a fantasy world.


----------

